# Thanks



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Great service from clean&shiney again. I got a great deal on the Vertool forced drive da. I used it today it’s a very powerful machine and made short work of the hard bmw paint on my car.
Well done to the team, allways a pleasure to shop with you 👍


----------

